# Brighton CC Site



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

We can get away on Saturday for a few days and are looking at going to the CC site at Brighton.

Any information about travel in the area or recommends for an alternative coastal site would fall on receptive ears


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Geoff

We've used that site a couple of times. Up to the usual CC standard.

TBH, we've always walked into town from there (via the seafront - takes about 45 minutes or so). There's plenty to see and do in the town, and there's some lovely bars and cafes. There's a great food shop near the main roundabout in the centre of town that does some fantastic food to take back to the van with you.

Gerald


----------



## rolyk (Aug 24, 2007)

Excellent site, up to the normal CC standard.

The nearby marina is huge and is a small town in its own right. Excellent bars, shops and restaurants including a Harvester there, which saves the long walk into Brighton. 

If you're not feeling too energetic you can get a bus into Brighton or even the narrow gauge railway which runs along the beach.

Roly


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

We have booked from Sunday to Wednesday, will see how it goes but will probably try Henley on Thames on the way home


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

The nearest bus stop to town is a twenty minute walk. Head for the bus garage which is straight across the road as you leave the park.


----------



## robrace (Jun 30, 2005)

*brighton*

Agree!Great site in cracking location.10 min walk to Marina,Supermarhet,shops cafes etc and Pleasure and fishing boats to watch.Brighton great cosmopolitan town.Go down the old lanes on saturdays.Buzzing!stalls selling everything>Enjoy


----------



## jenny1960 (Dec 16, 2007)

I didn't know there was a site in Brighton? Could you tell me the name of it please and it's location?

Many thanks

jenny


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Jenny

its a CC site 
http://www.caravanclub.co.uk/CaravanClubApps/applications/uk sites/Site Details.aspx?csid=2740


----------



## jenny1960 (Dec 16, 2007)

Thank you Geoff, will look at it now

Jenny


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

It is a well run site at the Eastern end of Brighton, just inland from the Marina
There are many cafe's such as Cafe Rouge, Strada,pizza express, 3 pubs and the Chinese and Indian resturants are both good, I have been to just about all the places there.In fact you could say that over the last 30 years I have eaten in just about all of Brighton, being a retired cabby in this City.
There is an Asda 24hrs in the marina as well.plus Cineworld multiscreen.petrol is available as well.Most buses will take you into city centre. There are a multitude of bars etc. the saturday morning market is in the North Laines. As you wander up the main street from the Old Stiene (North Rd) The laines (tourist area) are on your left and the north Lanes are on your right.The best fish and chip resturant has to be Bankers on western rd at Norfolk sq. the variety of choice from Turkish, japanese, in town is wonderful.Just ask me for any info you might need.
have a great trip.
Oh before I forget. there is a delightful Cl. close to Beachy Head, Eastbourne.

cabby


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

It is a lovely place. We were there the weekend before last (Brighton, not on CC site but that is where we stay normally). 

In fact our younger son and long-term girlfriend, both teachers, fancy moving there.

Dave


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I can only say what I think, and in my opinion Brighton is the PC centre of the UK.and I do not mean PC as in computers.of course I could be wrong. :wink: :wink: It is very cosmopolitan and ethnic mix.which somehow works.

cabby


----------



## jenny1960 (Dec 16, 2007)

wow it sounds great - will probably go there within next couple of weeks.

Thank you for your reply


----------



## 88735 (May 9, 2005)

We were there a few years back, lovely site with ample room.

Brighton is a great place to visit even more so if you are a people watcher you will be in for a full days viewing, very colourful and open-minded place with more than there fair share of colourful characters.

Probably just awaken our need to return. 
May be future rally destination.


----------



## duds (Sep 23, 2007)

There is a long and fine cycle ride from the Marina east to Rottingdean with a cafe stop have way along for a refresh. It si sheltered from the northly wind.


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Unfortunately, I have had to cancel the Brighton trip   

Yesterday afternoon, whilst doing something really simple, I twisted my back and this morning its taken me nearly 2 hours to get out of bed, shower and get dressed (apart from my socks, I can't reach my feet  )

So it will have to wait for another time  I'm absolutely seething at a missed holiday


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

It'll still be there the next time you can make it. You just have a bit longer to look forward and plan! 

Dave


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*Brighton CC*

Are the travellers still camped in the park on the approach road??

We were there about 3 weeks ago and there were probably around 30-40 travellers caravans / motorhomes actually pitched up in the park!.

It was chaos getting out on the sunday as the football pitches were all in use as well.

Happy Travels


----------

